# JD 5065E air in loader lines?



## Toxxie24 (Jun 26, 2020)

My Dad recently purchased a JD 5065e set up for a loader. All that was needed is the lines from the junction box underneath the tractor to the quick disconnect couplers. we installed these and attached to his loader but it will not move the cylinders as it should. It appears to be air in the lines. We are not sure how to bleed these lines or if maybe we have overlooked something. Has anyone had experience with this issue.?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

In order to purge trapped air from hoses/control valves just cycle hyd cylinder rods/pistons in & out several times.


----------



## Toxxie24 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> In order to purge trapped air from hoses/control valves just cycle hyd cylinder rods/pistons in & out several times.


that is the issue, working the cylinders back and forth didnt do the trick. it got progessively better at the beginning , but we have reached a point where its not getting any better.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

They you have other issues. Simple air in the cylinders and lines will bleed out with a few cycles.

Have zero knowledge of that JD so can't help with your "junction box" (not sure what that even is) issue. Sounds like you don't have something hooked up correctly.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Toxxie24

Sounds as if hyd oil intake side is sucking air. How long since hyd filter was changed & trans oil suction screen(key 3) was checked/cleaned?


----------



## Toxxie24 (Jun 26, 2020)

There was a line crossed.


----------



## Toxxie24 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Toxxie24
> 
> Sounds as if hyd oil intake side is sucking air. How long since hyd filter was changed & trans oil suction screen(key 3) was checked/cleaned?





chevytaHOE5674 said:


> They you have other issues. Simple air in the cylinders and lines will bleed out with a few cycles.
> 
> Have zero knowledge of that JD so can't help with your "junction box" (not sure what that even is) issue. Sounds like you don't have something hooked up correctly.


thanks for the help. it turned out to be a line crossed.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the update. It's nice it was a simple repair.


----------

